# VE RUNABOUT Impressions Thread



## nmatheis

Hello fellow headfi'ers. I'd like to introduce you to a new portable / transportable amp from VE, a relatively new Chinese company that's already started to shake up the *earbud scene*. In *reviews*, their flagship Zen earbuds have been compared favorably to mid-range Sennheiser headphones. In addition to the Zen, VE has unleashed a midrange earbud called Asura, an entry level earbud called *Monk*, and an IEM called *The Duke*. All of these have been released in a relatively short amount of time. I've been lucky enough to hear all of them and have been damn impressed with VE's initial efforts in this space. You're definitely going to be hearing more from these guys, so keep your eyes peeled.
  
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Breaking News:*_ @Hisoundfi just released the first *REVIEW* of the VE RUNABOUT!!!_
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
  
 Ok, back to RUNABOUT, which VE affectionately refers to as RA. That's much easier to type, so I'm going to adopt that shorthand name and call it the RA, too. So what exactly is the RA?
  
 Well, it's named after this:


 Being a Star Trek fan, I can deeply appreciate this! But, we're not here to discuss Star Trek. We're here to discuss the RA amp from VE, so on with the show...
  
 The RA was designed by VE to complement the Zen earbuds and Duke IEM. I've found that it does indeed complement both nicely and sounds great with Asura, as well. In fact, this relatively powerful, clean sounding amp has sounded quite good with whatever I've thrown at it. Following are some official pics and specs.
  
*FRONT*

  
*BACK*


 Ok, so those of us who've been in the game for awhile immediately recognize that this looks more like a DIY amp than a lot of the current portable amp offerings on the market. What's going on here? Well, what's going on here is a lovingly-crafted amp designed by VE to meet their sonic criteria without compromises that would give you a smaller amp. The VE crew aren't messing around here, folks!
  
*VE's description of the RA:*
  
RUNABOUT(RA) is Venture Electronics' first portable amp. It is a classical OP + BUF design with two gain settings (Low Gain=3.4X, High Gain=5.7X). The output voltage swing is 3V RMS. Driving 32Ω @ 150mW and 300Ω @ 55mW, it is designed to work with most dynamic driver based earphones and headphones.
  
RA uses a single 9V battery (6F22 type), DC to DC voltage boost, replaced by a virtual grounds / 3 channel headphone amp design. This is a very classic design and has been implemented in many successful amps from various established brands. While using TLE2426 as the power managing chip, we chose BUF634 to be RA's buffer & isolation chip. Not only it can effectively solve the capacitive load caused by self-excited oscillation and related issues, it also became the solid foundation of the implementing high-current OP / BUF for the amp section.
  
The amp section consists of 2 x JRC4556AD, a low voltage, high output current OPA chip. Along with its input stage BJT design (similar to more popular OPA chips like OPA2604, OPA2132, etc.), this design offers less background noise and increased stability with low impedance audio source. RA uses a large negative feedback loop, and resistors are added between the OPA chips to regulate and isolate the current. The added bead design in the output section further ensures its stability.
  
*SPECS*

Output voltage swing 3V RMS
32Ω @ 150mW / 300Ω @ 55mW
Low Gain=3.4X, High Gain=5.7X
TI TLE2426, BUF634, JRC 4556AD
VISHAY wafer chip resistors and MBB0207 series resistance
BC Low ESR high current filter capacitor, opa pins SMD AVX tantalum decoupling
Handpicked BI potentiometer
Taiwan SH gold seal power switch, (life span=100k times)  (SPL amp also use the switches from SH)
Japanese OTAX small sealed switch for gain adjustment
TYCO fully shielded headphone jack
KEYSTONE 590 battery shrapnel
All RC components are hand-picked +SMIC soldering.
  
*INTERNAL BEAUTY SHOTS*

  

  

  

  
_*Thanks for taking the time to check out the VE RUNABOUT. I look forward to hearing your thoughts on it, fellow headfi'ers!*_


----------



## golov17

Thank you for this thread  I have to wait for my RA


----------



## peter123

Excellent initiative Nikolaus! 

I'm in with my Wokei style RA


----------



## zhibli06

nice thread!


----------



## nmatheis

peter123 said:


> Excellent initiative Nikolaus!
> 
> I'm in with my Wokei style RA




Carbon fiber :blink: 

Woot, woot!!!


----------



## peter123

nmatheis said:


> Carbon fiber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Carbon fiber ftw and @Wokei for president!
  
 Surely that picture is crappy enough for you


----------



## Wokei

Seem I was mentioned as the Black Carbon Fibre Master  ...LOL....FTW Wokei Style
  
 Any RA amp for me to do me magic on them ..muahahahahahahahahahaaaaa 
  
 Not RA but ....
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mochill

Mine is at my post office and hoping it comes today


----------



## mochill

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!! RA out for delivery


----------



## golov17

Congratulations!


----------



## nmatheis

Have fun, mo!

Report back in once you've had a chance to play with the RA.


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> OH YEAH!!!!!!!!! RA out for delivery




Hey Mo how is it? You became as silent as the background on the RA


----------



## mochill

I almost cried sewing the destroyed box, but after opening it and seeing the amp was find is was happy .the size is surprising too, nice and small now when I get home at 11pm I'll report on sound


----------



## mochill

Holy black magic , the timbre tone and textures and efffffing off the wall and details creeps out on a transparent soundstage . Man do VE products rock


----------



## nmatheis

mochill said:


> Holy black magic , the timbre tone and textures and efffffing off the wall and details creeps out on a transparent soundstage . Man do VE products rock




Glad you're enjoying it, mo!


----------



## mochill

Thanks brother


----------



## nmatheis

So mo and I are both noticing how Amazeballs RA sounds in comparison to our X5 and X5ii. It also sounds Amazeballs compared to my E12A (with $$ Muses02 OPA) and E12 DIY (with $$ OPA627). Clarity, separation, speed are all great on RA. Can't wait to see what VE brings us next!

zhibli06: What's up next in the pipeline?


----------



## mochill

I bet something that'll blow our minds like always


----------



## RedJohn456

the RA is indeed amazeballs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Its funny that even with the groove I would prefer to use line out to RA as it has one of the most neutral amps I have ever heard.
  
 At <100 dollars its crazy the performance you're about to get out of it!


----------



## mochill

amazing all the way


----------



## nmatheis

For those of you with Duke + RA...
  
 If you've got a source with variable line out, try RA on High Gain and see if you like it better than Low Gain with Duke. Report back either way and let us know what you think.
  
*** I'm betting you'll like it! ***
  
 P.S., Please turn variable LO volume down so you don't blast your ears out.


----------



## Bloodember

Where can someone order one of these in the US?


----------



## nmatheis

Just a few tester and early production units floating around here now...
  
@zhibli06: Can @Bloodember purchase one yet? If so, can you provide a link?


----------



## Bloodember

That would explain why I couldn't find anything when I did a search. Hopefully they go on sale soon.


----------



## golov17

Venture Electronics VE RunAbout Portable Earphone Amplifier
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Venture-Electronics-VE-RunAbout-Portable-Earphone-Amplifier/32417419249.html


----------



## nmatheis

Yes. There's a listing on AliExpress, but it's more expensive than RA is supposed to retail for. Not sure what's going on there...


----------



## Bloodember

Then ill wait, what's it suppose to retail for?


----------



## RedJohn456

nmatheis said:


> Yes. There's a listing on AliExpress, but it's more expensive than RA is supposed to retail for. Not sure what's going on there...


 

 Its a stock issue, they are intentionally raising the price to prevent accidental purchases when international units aren't in stock. Will be in stock soon from what I hear
  
 MSRP is still 99


----------



## Bloodember

Ok, cool. I'll just keep an eye on it then.


----------



## nmatheis

Thanks for getting my back @RedJohn456. That's what I thought but didn't want to misspeak and mislead anyone.


----------



## peter123

I agree Nikolaus, the RA on high gain with the Duke is da bomb! 

Fortunately the output on the Lancea (which is a perfect match with the Duke for me) seem to be low enough for this to work to my satisfaction 

Also tried it at work yesterday with the variable line out of the uDac2 that I use there and it was even better from a practical point but sound was not up to par.


----------



## nmatheis

Thanks for your thoughts peter123. I thought the combo on HG sounded just great!

BTW, did you not like uDac2 as much as Lancea due to lowering uDac2's output volume or you just prefer sound from Lancea's LO in general?


----------



## peter123

nmatheis said:


> Thanks for your thoughts peter123. I thought the combo on HG sounded just great!
> 
> BTW, did you not like uDac2 as much as Lancea due to lowering uDac2's output volume or you just prefer sound from Lancea's LO in general?




I prefer the Lancea sound in general, sorry if I wasn't clear about that.


----------



## nmatheis

peter123 said:


> I prefer the Lancea sound in general, sorry if I wasn't clear about that.




No worries. Just making sure I understood you. I've tried it with DX90 -> RA -> Duke and MBP -> SB E5 -> RA -> Duke so far. Sounds great with both, and the volume control is sooo much easier


----------



## golov17

What sizes VE RA?


----------



## nmatheis

golov17 said:


> What sizes VE RA?




VS Fiio E12A: About the same but twice the thickness and a longer volume knob. 

Obligatory crappy photos - just got up :wink_face:


----------



## peter123

golov17 said:


> What sizes VE RA?




7,5 x 10,8 x 2,6 cm


----------



## mochill

My collection of cute size gears are growing


----------



## RedJohn456

My current set up is simply AmazeballsTM
  
 Macbook ==> LH _GeekOut V2 _(line out) ==> _VE RunABOUT_ ==> _VE Zen_ (doughnut foam). This amp definitely brings out the best in the Zen, but imo you also need a really good dac to get the most out of the Zen. This sounds so good its not even funny as I doubt any of my other gear will get any listening time. Sounds like I am wearing full size not cans not earbuds!
  
 The RunABOUT is a more neutral and transparent amp compared to the something like that 400 dollar groove. Sure it might not be as powerful, but power is nothing if it doesn't sound good. The RA is good enough that I prefer to use it Line out from the V2 but make no mistake the V2 amp is no slouch, but the Zen sounds better with the RA to my ears.
  
 I have had the amp for some time and I wanted to wait before posting any impressions. This amp has a PITCH BLACK background. Seriously, like pitch black, no hissing or anything. And very little EMI if any when used with my phone (blasphemy I know ).
  
 If someone wants to hear music as it was intended by the artist (clean and transparent set up) this set up will keep you going for a LONG time:
  
 Computer ==>SMSL M2 Line out ==> RunABOUT ==> Duke.  
                             ($50)            +       ($98)        +     ($198)  = *~$350*
  
 For less than the cost of some mid tier iems (_that sound only half as good as the duke lol_) you can get a very capable rig. I have had the SMSL M2 amp/dac since I began this hobby and it is still one of the most neutral and transparent dacs I have heard, second only to the V2 in my collection. just my 2 cents


----------



## nmatheis

RedJohn456: I've tried amps and DAC/amps from Aune, Calyx, Cayin, Cozoy, Fiio, Shanling, and SoundBlaster and agree that RA is hands-down the most neutral amp I've used yet.


----------



## nmatheis

Just published my review for the DUKE: *LINK*.
  
 It mentions the RA, so I think it's relevant to post here


----------



## golov17

Clear & clean, nice sinergy with Zen, i love it


----------



## golov17

turn On the screen on Colorfly gives a very loud noise in the amplifier if you do not keep it in his hand, if he is in his hand, the background is much less, but is also present. It will be necessary to try to stick CK4 on the other hand to the amplifier


----------



## golov17

Hooray, on this side of the noise is completely absent! I ask all to bear this in mind, good luck


----------



## mochill

Congrats golov


----------



## golov17

mochill said:


> Congrats golov


----------



## golov17

Damn, how good RA!


----------



## mochill

Outta this world


----------



## leobigfield

golov17 said:


> Hooray, on this side of the noise is completely absent! I ask all to bear this in mind, good luck


 
  
@golov17, could you post more pictures of the Colorfly + RA? My colorfly is about to arrive and i was looking for an amplifier to it and the RA was one of the serious contender i was looking at...


----------



## peter123

Got a new light box today, trying to figure out how to use it and the RA is among the models


----------



## golov17




----------



## leobigfield

Thanks, they seem to be a really nice match on size!


----------



## nmatheis

What's that tiny amp @golov17?


----------



## golov17

C&C bh2 (Bosnia and Herzegovina)


----------



## nmatheis




----------



## golov17




----------



## zhibli06

bloodember said:


> Ok, cool. I'll just keep an eye on it then.


 
 Hey, Sorry , between the domestic demand and my distributors, it might take another month to officially introduce the RA internationally.
  
 I just wanna take the time to confirm on the price, the international retail price will be 98USD.
  
 We just keep them high for the moment , to keep people from paying for them accidentally.
  
 My apologies for this misunderstanding.
  
 Cheers
  
 Lee


----------



## nmatheis

For $98, this a steal


----------



## waynes world

golov17 said:


> C&C bh2 (Bosnia and Herzegovina)


 
  
 Hey golov, how does the BH2 compare to the RA in your opinion? I continue to really enjoy the BH amp with a lot of my gear - I typically keep the SF switch on and the LF switch off, and I love how the soundstage seems slightly expanded.


----------



## RedJohn456

nmatheis said:


> For $98, this a steal


 

 Honestly man, for someone who wants pure performance the RA is indeed a steal at 98 USD. If someone only cares about the sound without stuff like bass boost, you really can't go wrong with the RA. It DEMOLISHES my Fiio E17, SMSL M2 and is more neutral and transparent than the groove amp (which costs 380 CDN mind you). I wish I could just keep it plugged in as I want to use it as a desktop solution lol.


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> Honestly man, for someone who wants pure performance the RA is indeed a steal at 98 USD. If someone only cares about the sound without stuff like bass boost, you really can't go wrong with the RA. It DEMOLISHES my Fiio E17, SMSL M2 and is more neutral and transparent than the groove amp (which costs 380 CDN mind you). I wish I could just keep it plugged in as I want to use it as a desktop solution lol.


 
  
 Anyone have any impressions of the RA compared to the Cayin C5? (I did a search, but came up empty).


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> Anyone have any impressions of the RA compared to the Cayin C5? (I did a search, but came up empty).


 

 Paging @peter123


----------



## nmatheis

RedJohn456: I think you just need a 15v DC adapter: Amazon Link


----------



## nmatheis

I don't have Cayin C5 on hand, but from memory the C5 is a colored sound signature with a warm low end that slows down bass response a bit, sparkly highs, and expanded soundstage. VE Runabout is very clean and neutral - not colored to my ears.


----------



## RedJohn456

nmatheis said:


> @RedJohn456: I think you just need a 15v DC adapter: Amazon Link


 

 do you have a cable at home to test if it works without the battery installed when using the adapter?


----------



## nmatheis

Nope, I've just got 5v chargers...


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Anyone have any impressions of the RA compared to the Cayin C5? (I did a search, but came up empty).




I've compared them both on low gain and to me they sound identical. More people has reported the same iirc.

I still need to do more testing like high gain, with powercord connected and so on to make any more conclusions.


----------



## nmatheis

peter123 said:


> I've compared them both on low gain and to me they sound identical. More people has reported the same iirc.
> 
> I still need to do more testing like high gain, with powercord connected and so on to make any more conclusions.




Does RA sound neutral to you, Peter?


----------



## peter123

nmatheis said:


> Does RA sound neutral to you, Peter?




Yes it does. I've never understood that people think that the C5 is warm and bassy either though. 

I find them both neutral, well controlled and with great authority. 

I'm pretty sure it was @twister6 who mentioned it first to me and I agree.


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> I've compared them both on low gain and to me they sound identical. More people has reported the same iirc.


 
  
 So what you are saying then is that the RAsounds excellent! 
  


peter123 said:


> Yes it does. I've never understood that people think that the C5 is warm and bassy either though.


 
  
 Flick that "bass boost" switch on, and BOOM - warm and bassy! But, I know you know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Seriously, the bass coming out of the C5 with bass boost=OFF sounds excellent to me. I'd have to be a serious basshead (or be listening to seriously bass light gear) to turn it on.


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> So what you are saying then is that the RAsounds excellent!
> 
> 
> Flick that "bass boost" switch on, and BOOM - warm and bassy! But, I know you know that
> ...




Lol, yes indeed. Similar sound as the very well regarded C5, more solid build (although admittedly a bit bigger) and much better battery life at a sub $100 price, smells winner to me 

As for bass boost I never use it, big surprise lol.....


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> I've compared them both on low gain and to me they sound identical. More people has reported the same iirc.
> 
> I still need to do more testing like high gain, with powercord connected and so on to make any more conclusions.


 

 would you be able to test if it can run connected to a charger with no battery installed?


----------



## Bloodember

zhibli06 said:


> Hey, Sorry , between the domestic demand and my distributors, it might take another month to officially introduce the RA internationally.
> 
> I just wanna take the time to confirm on the price, the international retail price will be 98USD.
> 
> ...




No worrries, I can wait. I'll just keep an eye on the site.


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> would you be able to test if it can run connected to a charger with no battery installed?




Yes eventually 

I know I've got a 15v DC adapter somewhere I just don't know where, I'll look for it when I get a chance.


----------



## peter123

Damn, I just fried my RA. 15v 1a obviously was not a good match...... 

Now I'm sad 

Edit:
Amazingly it still seem to work properly with battery power despite the smoke and the smell. Happy again


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Damn, I just fried my RA. 15v 1a obviously was not a good match......
> 
> Now I'm sad
> 
> ...


 

 oh wow that was a close call. glad its still working. now I'm too scared to try a dc charger for my RA. Need to find out how much ampere is appropriate


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> oh wow that was a close call. glad its still working. now I'm too scared to try a dc charger for my RA. Need to find out how much ampere is appropriate




Yes indeed, I'm glad to 

Better find out the right ampere before fooling around anymore with it.

I'm sure I've got an adapter with switchable voltage and ampere output somewhere. I'll see if I can find it tomorrow.


----------



## peter123

Ok, been playing around with RA and the Cayin C5 for the last 30 minutes and on low gain and volumes matched they sound identical to me. When I say identical I mean that I'd never be able to pick out which is which in a blind test. On high gain the RA has a darker background as expected given the higher power output on the C5. 

Testing done with the Duke


----------



## nmatheis

peter123 said:


> Ok, been playing around with RA and the Cayin C5 for the last 30 minutes and on low gain and volumes matched they sound identical to me. When I say identical I mean that I'd never be able to pick out which is which in a blind test. On high gain the RA has a darker background as expected given the higher power output on the C5.
> 
> Testing done with the Duke


 
  
 Thanks for testing this, Peter. Like I said my thoughts on C5 were from memory, but in conversations with Cayin reps they seemed to confirm my thoughts by calling C5 a "fun" sound signature and N6 a "transparent" sound signature. 
  
 And I agree about C5 with bass boost on - only thing I could use it with were HP / IEM that were quite lean. For those, the bass boost helped round out the bottom but for most of of my collection, the bass boost was far too boomy and intrusive. As far as bass boost implementations go, I really like Fiio's subtle sub-bass focused boost with the E12A.
  
_*Oh yeah, it goes without saying that a ~$100 amp that sounds like Cayin C5 is an absolute steal!!!*_


----------



## waynes world

nmatheis said:


> As far as bass boost implementations go, I really like Fiio's subtle sub-bass focused boost with the E12A.
> 
> _*Oh yeah, it goes without saying that a ~$100 amp that sounds like Cayin C5 is an absolute steal!!!*_




Yes, $98 for Cayin C5 equiv sound rocks.

Fwiw, my favorite bass boost implementation is on my E12 - version1 - which was the initial "non-production" release. It mainly boosts the sub-bass region, and I love it with headphones such as the Fidelio X1. They should have provided that as an option in the production version imo.


----------



## golov17

waynes world said:


> Hey golov, how does the BH2 compare to the RA in your opinion? I continue to really enjoy the BH amp with a lot of my gear - I typically keep the SF switch on and the LF switch off, and I love how the soundstage seems slightly expanded.


soon, I hope, ClieOS make your own review and compares


----------



## nmatheis

waynes world said:


> Yes, $98 for Cayin C5 equiv sound rocks.
> 
> Fwiw, my favorite bass boost implementation is on my E12 - version1 - which was the initial "non-production" release. It mainly boosts the sub-bass region, and I love it with headphones such as the Fidelio X1. They should have provided that as an option in the production version imo.




Yes, too many amps boost bass into upper mids and lower mids, which adds coloration instead of punch.


----------



## golov17

C&C bh2 has a small coloring with a bias in the warmly, RA absolutely neutral and has a more mature sound


----------



## waynes world

golov17 said:


> C&C bh2 has a small coloring with a bias in the warmly, RA absolutely neutral and has a more mature sound


 
  
 Thanks golov17!


----------



## golov17

in fact, I am very satisfied with my RA, and would recommend that


----------



## mochill

Ra equal mindblown


----------



## golov17

mochill said:


> Ra equal mindblown


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> Thanks golov17!


 

 Wayne, it is dead neutral. Doesn't add any coloration, to my ears atleast. Furthermore, actually tames the bass in my bass heavy gear quite well makes everything sound more refined. Wouldn't be a stretch to say that from a technical standpoint, best performer for under 100 bucks, sonically speaking.


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> Wayne, it is dead neutral. Doesn't add any coloration, to my ears atleast. Furthermore, actually tames the bass in my bass heavy gear quite well makes everything sound more refined. *Wouldn't be a stretch to say that from a technical standpoint, best performer for under 100 bucks, sonically speaking. *


 
  
 Consider it said then Tamal!


----------



## nmatheis

The gauntlet has been thrown down, my friends.


----------



## golov17

I use only Hi Gain with RA  this great


----------



## peter123

nmatheis said:


> Thanks for testing this, Peter. Like I said my thoughts on C5 were from memory, but in conversations with Cayin reps they seemed to confirm my thoughts by calling C5 a "fun" sound signature and N6 a "transparent" sound signature.
> 
> And I agree about C5 with bass boost on - only thing I could use it with were HP / IEM that were quite lean. For those, the bass boost helped round out the bottom but for most of of my collection, the bass boost was far too boomy and intrusive. As far as bass boost implementations go, I really like Fiio's subtle sub-bass focused boost with the E12A.
> 
> _*Oh yeah, it goes without saying that a ~$100 amp that sounds like Cayin C5 is an absolute steal!!!*_




No problem Nikolaus 

My impression is that often when people talk about neutral they mean cold sounding stuff thatlack bass (or atleast body). To me that's cold sounding gear, not neutral and not the way I hear the RA.

If there's any difference between the C5 and the RA it's that C5 is a tad more in your face sounding but every time I thought this and switched back to the RA I thought they sounded similar again. Like I said I could never tell them a part in a blind test. The bass to me is identical both in impact and overall fullness. 

Ymmv of course


----------



## nmatheis

Do you have one of the Fiio E12 lineup? If so, how do you think they compare? I found RA more transparent and open sounding but haven't volume matched or used my switcher yet.


----------



## peter123

nmatheis said:


> Do you have one of the Fiio E12 lineup? If so, how do you think they compare? I found RA more transparent and open sounding but haven't volume matched or used my switcher yet.




Yes I agree (C5 vs E12 at that time). I don't have the E12 any longer but did a pretty thorough comparison between the two in my C5 review iirc. I'll find the link and add it here when I'm back on the computer.


----------



## nmatheis

Just tried out RA with my HE400 on HG and the HE400S I've got in for testing on LG. Nice!!!


----------



## RedJohn456

Made my first (trans)portable rig! Sounds great 
  


 iPod Classic 160GB -==> Fiio L5 Line Out Cable ==> Havi B3 Pro 1    Very good sounding rig. Loving this amp


----------



## nmatheis

redjohn456 said:


> Made my first (trans)portable rig! Sounds great
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! And it's right in top of your study material 

ATP... NADH... Ahh, the good old days!


----------



## nmatheis

About halfway done with my review of the RA. I got to the point of battery life and was amazed that I've been using the RA extensively for the past few weeks and haven't had to replace the battery yet. This thing is like the freaking Energizer Bunny of amps!!!

Has anyone here had to swap batteries yet?


----------



## Brooko

Yep
  
 Inadvertantly must have left it on - and put it away.  Came back 3 days later - battery dead.  My own fault.  Being more careful now.


----------



## nmatheis

brooko said:


> Yep
> 
> Inadvertantly must have left it on - and put it away.  Came back 3 days later - battery dead.  My own fault.  Being more careful now.




Oops!

I've accidentally left it on for hours at a time in addition to using it quite a lot and am just amazed that I haven't had to replace the battery yet. Will be sad to see this go soon


----------



## golov17

Just bought and put a third battery, but maybe I used it more often than all, lol


----------



## nmatheis

You're the *RA CHAMPION* golov17


----------



## golov17

Really, i love my RA with Zen, nice


----------



## nmatheis

Not just with Zen - and not just with VE gear. RA's clean sound signature plays well with a lot of gear.


----------



## golov17

nmatheis said:


> Not just with Zen - and not just with VE gear. RA's clean sound signature plays well with a lot of gear.


Agreee


----------



## mochill

Ra is fuuuuuuuucing awesome ,upgradtitis is nil.


----------



## RedJohn456

Yeah, amp wise I feel no need to upgrade. I might get a stronger amp if I get something really hard to drive or something but for now the RA is my desktop amp. I run either the iPod Class, Macbook, SMSL M2 or Geek Out V2 with line out to RA everyday. Am just on my second battery. 
  
 Btw, this is using a dollar store battery. I JUST finished my first battery. I am pretty sure run time will be even better once I find some decent rechargeable batteries!
  
@nmatheis  any suggestions where I can get some? NONE of my local stores carry rechargeable 9V batteries


----------



## nmatheis

RedJohn456: I'm using an old-skool Duracell. I usually buy Amazon brand rechargeables these days. They've got the same specs as Eneloop but are cheaper.


----------



## nmatheis

Just posted my review of the VE Runabout portable amp: *LINK*.


----------



## golov17

nmatheis said:


> Just posted my review of the VE Runabout portable amp: *LINK*.


----------



## nmatheis

Having gone through three batteries already, you should publish at least a quick review of the RA @golov17!


----------



## waynes world

nmatheis said:


> Just posted my review of the VE Runabout portable amp: *LINK*.


 
  
 Great review - very informative.


----------



## golov17

nmatheis said:


> Having gone through three batteries already, you should publish at least a quick review of the RA @golov17
> !


I'm not an expert in writing review, the only exception: VE Zen, I could not restrain myself, lol


----------



## nmatheis

You don't need to be an expert @golov17. Just express your honest view of the RA - what you love about it and what you think could be improved. Help get the word out.


----------



## DJScope

Got the RA and I'm really liking it so far. Has it's little quirks like the volume nob slides all the way to the case which then scratches when you turn it (though I have already fixed it by shoving some paper inside the nob). But overall it's a very good clean sounding amp. Maybe a little warmer than neutral. It's really clean, black background makes for some really nice pairing with BA drivers.


----------



## DJScope

I've noticed that the RA specs are "TI TLE2426, BUF634, JRC 4556AD" though both the OPA on my amp are the JRC 4556AD (can't read the tiny one).


----------



## RedJohn456

Oh lookie whats that?? (Not my pics lol I wish I had a pair!)


----------



## nmatheis




----------



## DJScope

I'm actually really digging the clear design


----------



## Voxel-1

Am I able to get the runabout? The price on aliexpress is 169; I heard that the MSRP is 99.


----------



## Bloodember

voxel-1 said:


> Am I able to get the runabout? The price on aliexpress is 169; I heard that the MSRP is 99.



They mark it up like that when out of stock. The price is $99 when in stock.


----------



## RedJohn456

You know what sucks? 
  
 The Zen 1.0!
  
 You want to know why?
  
 Because I have been listening to these and they are so much better the Zen 1 isn't going to get anymore listening time.... like at all. 
  

  
  

  
  
  
  
  
  
 The Zen 2 has been rocking my world today since it arrived. Can't take them out of my ears! 
  
 The new custom transparent shells are more comfortable and the new cable looks sexy af and is much easier to handle than the Zen 1.0 cable. Very much like the Duke Cable also has an L shaped cable. 
  
 Most importantt thing: It is a noticeable jump in sound quality, not just aesthetics. So let me talk about the sound quality first.
  
 The Zen 2 is MUCH MUCH easier to drive. Much more sensitive than the first Zen. Ignore the first pic with the Amp, it runs just fine out of the X7, but a high quality amp will always improve things! You can run it out of anything with decent power (other FiiO daps and such I would imagine). Much appreciated improvement over the Zen 1.0.
  
  
  
 Do note that I am using my earbuds foamless and out of my Geek Out V2 and the X7 and these are my initial impressions:
  
  

these immediately sound fuller without using foams 
much more detailed with better micro details 
denser sound and richer and still has that PRaT factor
The Zen 1.0 sounded subpar with my phone whereas the Zen 2.0 actually sounds enjoyable but still not as good as with a DAP or attaching an amp to the phone but the Zen 2.0 is still much easier to drive than the Zen 1.0
Soundstage sounds like I am using full size open backs. No joke. Massive soundstage with great depth height and width
Treble sounds articulate and precise - cymbal splashes are defined without being crispy
The Zen 2.0 isn't just marginally better but quite a bit better than the 1.0, an upgrade in every sense of the word
Guitars sound so damn good thanks due to the midrange, good body and imaging as well!
Dat bass control and texture!
  
 I will update with more impresses after burning them in more. 
  
 My summary of the Zen 2.0: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (my face while listening to it)


----------



## nmatheis

Nice, Tamal! Glad we finally got some impressions!!!

Tracking for mine still says "accepted" and says they're in China. Last update 11/5. Sure hope it's wrong!


----------



## DJScope

You know what sucks? Tamal does!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So jelly! Can't wait to receive mine!!!


----------



## RedJohn456

nmatheis said:


> Nice, Tamal! Glad we finally got some impressions!!!
> 
> Tracking for mine still says "accepted" and says they're in China. Last update 11/5. Sure hope it's wrong!


 
  
 Hopefully its just the software being slow to update!
  


djscope said:


> You know what sucks? Tamal does!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Its worth the wait


----------



## RedJohn456

Can anyone guess what this is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## nmatheis

Is this the infamous Zen 2.0 "black version"?


----------



## RedJohn456

nmatheis said:


> Is this the infamous Zen 2.0 "black version"?


 

 Yup Zen 2.0 Black Edition


----------



## nmatheis

I should've let others guess, shouldn't I


----------



## peter123

My review is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-runabout-portable-amplifier/reviews/14527


----------



## Voxel-1

What is this product? I found it on the Taobao site for VE.


----------



## nmatheis

peter123 said:


> My review is up:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-runabout-portable-amplifier/reviews/14527


 
  
 Nice carbon fiber wrap job, Peter! SQ and _*battery life*_ on this guy are awesome - like the Energizer Bunny of portable amps!!!
  
  


voxel-1 said:


> What is this product? I found it on the Taobao site for VE.


 
  
 Don't go there unless you're ready to start modding, my friend. @Joe Bloggs just posted a cotton wool mod for these that clean up a _*major *_treble spike. Lee at VE told me to just wait for them to release full-size cans that he's happier with.


----------



## peter123

nmatheis said:


> Nice carbon fiber wrap job, Peter! SQ and _*battery life*_ on this guy are awesome - like the Energizer Bunny of portable amps!!!




Thanks! Yes indeed, gotta love amps with more than 20 hours of battery life


----------



## nick n

voxel-1 said:


> What is this product? I found it on the Taobao site for VE.


 

  Whoa I have been wondering where I saw those a while ago. thanks for pointing those out again.


----------



## Brooko

Runabout review posted - http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-runabout-portable-amplifier/reviews/14563


----------



## Brooko

Update: Lee has already been in touch following the posting of the review, and gave me some great insight as to why he's used the 9V battery.  The reason for choosing this option was to ensure a clean and black background - with no dc to dc voltage boost, so that ultimately SQ could be maintained.  You've just got to love a company that goes to these sorts or measures.
  
 With this in mind, and realising now why they've chosen it, and also the impact it has on overall size constraints, I can now relay this to readers of the review so they also understand VE's intentions. Lee also says they will be including an interconnect when they eventually release the amp for global sale.
 
Taking both of these factors into account has changed my overall view a little - and accordingly I have raised the score to 3.5 stars.


----------



## nmatheis

brooko said:


> Update: Lee has already been in touch following the posting of the review, and gave me some great insight as to why he's used the 9V battery.  The reason for choosing this option was to ensure a clean and black background - with no dc to dc voltage boost, so that ultimately SQ could be maintained.  You've just got to love a company that goes to these sorts or measures.
> 
> With this in mind, and realising now why they've chosen it, and also the impact it has on overall size constraints, I can now relay this to readers of the review so they also understand VE's intentions. Lee also says they will be including an interconnect when they eventually release the amp for global sale.
> 
> Taking both of these factors into account has changed my overall view a little - and accordingly I have raised the score to 3.5 stars.


 
  
 Yup


----------



## golov17

So, who knows what the power adapter will work with RA? current and voltage


----------



## DJScope

golov17 said:


> So, who knows what the power adapter will work with RA? current and voltage


 
  
 Any 15V adapter would do. Probably around 1 amp would be a safe option, but you gotta make sure that your battery is rechargeable.


----------



## thamasha69

I've seen the price on AliExpress at $169 for quite some time. Did this ever officially get released for $99? I think I remember something about it not being released internationally yet??


----------



## golov17

thamasha69 said:


> I've seen the price on AliExpress at $169 for quite some time. Did this ever officially get released for $99? I think I remember something about it not being released internationally yet??


yes, in future


----------



## thamasha69

Ah indeed thank you- I'm getting the itch to purchase one.


----------



## golov17

Recommended, very clear sounding


----------



## OoglyBoogly

I'm interested in the Runabout amp but I'm confused about the power setup. I read that it needs a 9v battery to run even when plugged in. Why is this? When plugged in does it drain the battery? Is it safe to have it plugged in with the battery since it's not rechargeable? 

 Any clarification on this would be nice, thanks all!


----------



## DJScope

ooglyboogly said:


> I'm interested in the Runabout amp but I'm confused about the power setup. I read that it needs a 9v battery to run even when plugged in. Why is this? When plugged in does it drain the battery? Is it safe to have it plugged in with the battery since it's not rechargeable?
> 
> Any clarification on this would be nice, thanks all!


 
  
 The RA can't run off wall charge. The charger is only to charge the 9V battery.
  
 I suggest you wait for the RA2 coming out soon. It will run off 2x 9V batteries or from wall charger.


----------



## OoglyBoogly

djscope said:


> The RA can't run off wall charge. The charger is only to charge the 9V battery.
> 
> I suggest you wait for the RA2 coming out soon. It will run off 2x 9V batteries or from wall charger.


 
  
 Well I have the chance to get a used Runabout for a good price. So if I get a rechargeable 9v then can I safely run it off the wall without damaging anything?


----------



## DJScope

ooglyboogly said:


> Well I have the chance to get a used Runabout for a good price. So if I get a rechargeable 9v then can I safely run it off the wall without damaging anything?


 
  
 You'd still have to unplug the cable once the battery is charged, otherwise you'll risk overcharging and blowing up the battery. But the RA is a brilliant amp; super transparent and reasonably powerful.


----------



## OoglyBoogly

djscope said:


> You'd still have to unplug the cable once the battery is charged, otherwise you'll risk overcharging and blowing up the battery. But the RA is a brilliant amp; super transparent and reasonably powerful.


 
  
 Really? Why the hell did they design it like this??? Seems pretty dangerous. I haven't read anything about a battery life indicator so how would I even know when the battery is charged LOL!
  
 The sound seems like it's damn nice but this battery/charging/blowing up thing doesn't really seem like it's worth the hassle.


----------



## DJScope

ooglyboogly said:


> Really? Why the hell did they design it like this??? Seems pretty dangerous. I haven't read anything about a battery life indicator so how would I even know when the battery is charged LOL!
> 
> The sound seems like it's damn nice but this battery/charging/blowing up thing doesn't really seem like it's worth the hassle.




I think it was kind of an oversight. But rechargeable batteries come with a charger anyway.


----------



## zhibli06

djscope said:


> ooglyboogly said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Why the hell did they design it like this??? Seems pretty dangerous. I haven't read anything about a battery life indicator so how would I even know when the battery is charged LOL!
> ...


 
 it was designed with the intention of charging them internally, then we found out for certain type of 9v batteries, it can't be charged very fast ( like 5% for 10 hours lol )
  
 that is why we dropped all the charging function even for the 1.0 , all the ra1.0 we are currently selling in China are designed to be working either with 9v battery or external adapters, 
  
 we are only trying to find the best adapter for the job,  cost, performance , size-wise.
  
 once I find it , we will start our international sale via our ae store or paypal directly


ooglyboogly said:


> djscope said:
> 
> 
> > You'd still have to unplug the cable once the battery is charged, otherwise you'll risk overcharging and blowing up the battery. But the RA is a brilliant amp; super transparent and reasonably powerful.
> ...


 
  
 simply do us both a favor, do not buy anything from us, thanks


----------



## DJScope

zhibli06 said:


> it was designed with the intention of charging them internally, then we found out for certain type of 9v batteries, it can't be charged very fast ( like 5% for 10 hours lol )
> 
> that is why we dropped all the charging function even for the 1.0 , all the ra1.0 we are currently selling in China are designed to be working either with 9v battery or external adapters,
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for clearing that up!
  
  


zhibli06 said:


> simply do us both a favor, do not buy anything from us, thanks


 
  
 LOOOL! Love it!


----------



## OoglyBoogly

zhibli06 said:


> simply do us both a favor, do not buy anything from us, thanks


 
  
 Seriously? This is your companies position? Put out a product with a broken/nonfunctional component and then try to talk trash to someone that called you out on it? If I knew you're company employed shysters with crappy attitudes like yours I wouldn't have purchased the Zen, Duke, and Asura _that I currently own_. Now I can happily sell them and just avoid your shoddy products and company in the future.
  
 What a ridiculous thing to say about something that's potentially very dangerous that you're selling. You're lucky you're in China where there are no standards for this crap.
  
 Pure joke.
  
 If anyone wants a Zen, Duke, or Asura for dirt cheap, let me know!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  


> Originally Posted by *DJScope* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOOOL! Love it!


 
  
 You going to join him too?


----------



## golov17

Guys, take it easy. Nothing exploded, everything works fine until now .. Do not provoke each other, like music. What do you, as little children?


----------



## DJScope

ooglyboogly said:


> Seriously? This is your companies position? Put out a product with a broken/nonfunctional component and then try to talk trash to someone that called you out on it? If I knew you're company employed shysters with crappy attitudes like yours I wouldn't have purchased the Zen, Duke, and Asura _that I currently own_. Now I can happily sell them and just avoid your shoddy products and company in the future.
> 
> What a ridiculous thing to say about something that's potentially very dangerous that you're selling. You're lucky you're in China where there are no standards for this crap.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just use the charger that comes with the rechargeable battery as I said before. It's that simple. That's why we warn you about this, and that's why it has been updated to fix it.


----------



## zhibli06

djscope said:


> ooglyboogly said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? This is your companies position? Put out a product with a broken/nonfunctional component and then try to talk trash to someone that called you out on it? If I knew you're company employed shysters with crappy attitudes like yours I wouldn't have purchased the Zen, Duke, and Asura _that I currently own_. Now I can happily sell them and just avoid your shoddy products and company in the future.
> ...


 
 Just wanna make one thing clear here, the charging circuit though was not perfect, it will never blow up in any case as
 it is designed to protect the battery from overcharging~ [size=x-small]we removed it , cuz we wanna the external PSU feature~ it is [/size]impossible[size=x-small] to have both with our current design.[/size]
  
 [size=x-small]a perfect working external PSU feature is always better than a half-ass charging circuit, as much as we wanna perfect the charging thing , it won't work cuz we have different type of the 9v batteries, some focus on high voltage (those premium 9.6v ones from powerex , ipowerus ) , some focus on capacity (33 hours using 850mha rechargeable ,while the 9.6v ones can only last as long as 13 hours), just like u have said here , the charger came with the batteries is always a better solution for charging, as they are designed to work with just one model instead of every single one in that shape.[/size]


----------



## haiku

I always thought the amp was meant to be used with batteries only. Made total sense to me, as that´s what some of the best high end audio companies use for their pre and power amps, even cd players. Stable and purest form of power. Why then use an external psu?


----------



## golov17

I use this for RA


----------



## DJScope

zhibli06 said:


> Just wanna make one thing clear here, the charging circuit though was not perfect, it will never blow up in any case as
> it is designed to protect the battery from overcharging~ [size=x-small]we removed it , cuz we wanna the external PSU feature~ it is [/size]impossible[size=x-small] to have both with our current design.[/size]
> 
> [size=x-small]a perfect working external PSU feature is always better than a half-ass charging circuit, as much as we wanna perfect the charging thing , it won't work cuz we have different type of the 9v batteries, some focus on high voltage (those premium 9.6v ones from powerex , ipowerus ) , some focus on capacity (33 hours using 850mha rechargeable ,while the 9.6v ones can only last as long as 13 hours), just like u have said here , the charger came with the batteries is always a better solution for charging, as they are designed to work with just one model instead of every single one in that shape.[/size]


 
  
 Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## golov17




----------



## peter123

golov17 said:


> .




Thanks for sharing, what a funny and interesting listen. 

zhibli06 I love your ambitions man  

Hype on!


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Thanks for sharing, what a funny and interesting listen.
> 
> @zhibli06 I love your ambitions man
> 
> ...


 

 I am pretty excited to buy the new amp. It might end up replacing my FiiO K5 pretty much lol


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> I am pretty excited to buy the new amp. It might end up replacing my FiiO K5 pretty much lol




Hmm, wonder what the wife says if I buy another amp now afte6r getting the Burson.......

Edit: on the other hand the Enterprise may be the perfect tube complement to the solid state Burson, after all there's gotta be a reason for the V2+ to have a DAC direct output lol


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Hmm, wonder what the wife says if I buy another amp now afte6r getting the Burson.......
> 
> Edit: on the other hand the Enterprise may be the perfect tube complement to the solid state Burson, after all there's gotta be a reason for the V2+ to have a DAC direct output lol


 

 the RA is easy enough to hide, size wise. The Enterprise... not so much. Make sure to order some body amor if you're buying the enterprise, for when the wife finds out 
  
 Brooko will be reviewing the enterprise soon I think. Looking forward to it


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> the RA is easy enough to hide, size wise. The Enterprise... not so much. Make sure to order some body amor if you're buying the enterprise, for when the wife finds out
> 
> Brooko will be reviewing the enterprise soon I think. Looking forward to it




Ha ha, fair points. 

Yeah I'm really looking forward to hear his thoughts about it.


----------



## Brooko

Its an unbelievably resolving tube amp - and really linear - not syrupy.


----------



## peter123

brooko said:


> Its an unbelievably resolving tube amp - and really linear - not syrupy.




Sounds good to me


----------



## leobigfield

What's the Enterprise? A tube VE amp?


----------



## peter123

leobigfield said:


> What's the Enterprise? A tube VE amp?




Yes, that's correct


----------



## leobigfield

That one that costs $849 on their aliexpress store? Please tell me they will cost less and that's only a placeholder


----------



## peter123

leobigfield said:


> That one that costs $849 on their aliexpress store? Please tell me they will cost less and that's only a placeholder


 
 I'm pretty sure that's not the one and I think it will cost even more but I don't know for sure yet............


----------



## Brooko

$849 is a bargain - the one I have was going to be pitched around a grand.
  
 With any luck I can finally get around to writing it up this weekend.


----------



## peter123

brooko said:


> $849 is a bargain - the one I have was going to be pitched around a grand.
> 
> With any luck I can finally get around to writing it up this weekend.


 
 Please do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm quite positive that the one listed on AE for $849 is another product. It doesn't look as the one in you picture.....


----------



## smith

Anyone know when the RA plus will be available..


----------



## leobigfield

brooko said:


> $849 is a bargain - the one I have was going to be pitched around a grand.
> 
> With any luck I can finally get around to writing it up this weekend.


 
  
 A bargain?  I preferred when VE had a more David-ish line-up and enjoyed running about everywhere slaying some giants with monk's karate, Asura's wrath and a Zen mind...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 Oh my poor man's life


----------



## mochill

I will join then RA 2.0 club soon ☺


----------



## Lorspeaker

Lookg for refined tiny amp....


----------



## peter123

lorspeaker said:


> Lookg for refined tiny amp....




Budget?


----------



## Lorspeaker

100?? Enuf??


----------



## golov17

lorspeaker said:


> 100?? Enuf??



http://m.shenzhenaudio.com/c-c-bh2-portable-headphone-amplifier-battery-amplifier.html


----------



## peter123

lorspeaker said:


> 100?? Enuf??




The Topping offerings (NX1, NX2 and NX3) are also really great value. I've got the first two and am very impressed by them, fighting the urge to get the NX3 as well


----------



## mochill

Wait for RA plus totally worth the wait


----------



## leobigfield

How much will It cost? Cause the RA 1.0 was supposed to cost $99 but was never sold at that price in Ali.


----------



## RedJohn456

leobigfield said:


> How much will It cost? Cause the RA 1.0 was supposed to cost $99 but was never sold at that price in Ali.


 

 it was never actually sold internationall, that was a placeholder price meant to stop people from accidentally buying it. 
  
 RA+ should be the same price afaik, but could be wrong.


----------



## golov17

leobigfield said:


> How much will It cost? Cause the RA 1.0 was supposed to cost $99 but was never sold at that price in Ali.


----------



## waynes world

lorspeaker said:


> 100?? Enuf??




My vote is also for the bh2 amp. I've had mine for 2 years, and still love it and use it all of the time. 60 hour per charge. Opens up the soundstage. Small. Awesome!


----------



## mochill

For 100 get RA plus


----------



## Lorspeaker

Lee deserves my monkney ..true?


----------



## mochill

YES!!☺!!☺!!☺


----------



## golov17

They vary in size


----------



## leobigfield

What are the differences between the RA+ and the RA2.0?


----------



## golov17

leobigfield said:


> What are the differences between the RA+ and the RA2.0?


element base and the ability to work as desktop with connectivity power supply unit


----------



## RedJohn456

leobigfield said:


> What are the differences between the RA+ and the RA2.0?


 
  
  


golov17 said:


> element base and the ability to work as desktop with connectivity power supply unit


 
  
 Better sound quality as well


----------



## leobigfield

So the RA+ can only run with battery and RA2.0 can run through battery and power supply? 

Also, any news on the gain settings?


----------



## zhibli06

leobigfield said:


> So the RA+ can only run with battery and RA2.0 can run through battery and power supply?
> 
> Also, any news on the gain settings?


 
 they both can run through battery and power supply
  
 and they both have two gain settings. (low and high gain )
  
 Cheers
  
 Lee


----------



## yacobx

The RA plus is a game changer friends!!!


----------



## mochill

congrats☺, how does it sound.


----------



## yacobx

mochill said:


> congrats☺, how does it sound.




Sounds really good, it adds the 'weight' to songs that give it the realism that the zen 2 is know for. 18v on psu is glorious, I can not tell the difference between my schiit mangi and the RA plus


----------



## mochill

Is that a good thing, how much for that schiit


----------



## yacobx

mochill said:


> Is that a good thing, how much for that schiit


 
 Do you know anything about Schiit's company? 
  
 hahah, they are at the same price point($99). Its a no brainer that id suggest the RA over the schiit because it can be battery operated. On PSU the extra power is noticeable. Its hard to describe because on battery the RA is an amazing amp but on PSU it really shines. Lee explained it to me that the RA is like the Monk for the Amp world. I can tell that like the orignal monk the asking price is way lower that what should be requested. Then they went and added PSU which is double the voltage( the same as RA 2.0). Just like the monk plus is an improvement, the RA plus its to set the bar even higher for everyone else in the market. Then Lee went and offered it at a discount price for Zen owners. 
  
 I am writing up an actual review. lol.


----------



## mochill

I love my RA original and am waiting to get the RA2


----------



## yacobx

mochill said:


> I love my RA original and am waiting to get the RA2


 
 I completely understand, I am excited for it too. the RAs plus on psu is a taste of what the RA 2.0 will be. For the people that are more budget focused that own a Zen 2.0 this will be a huge bump in SQ for them. before I got the RA I was just using my C&C bh2....... the RA plus is in a different league and its completely worth carrying around the extra size. I think im gonna get a camera carrying case to put my rig in. How do you transport your rig?


----------



## golov17

Some pics Runabout2.0


----------



## peter123

Great pictures! What a nice and clean design as well.


----------



## Lorspeaker

seductive....... 
  
 there goes my $$$


----------



## peter123

Lee, just keep'em


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Lee, just keep'em


----------



## Lonelyers

Just ordered a Runabout 2.0.  Now the wait begins ...


----------



## mochill

it is up already


----------



## rcoleman1

lonelyers said:


> Just ordered a Runabout 2.0.  Now the wait begins ...


 

 How did you order?


----------



## mochill

Guessing aliexpress


----------



## rcoleman1

mochill said:


> Guessing aliexpress


 

 It's not being offered on AliExpress yet.


----------



## golov17

RA Plus GREAT!!  





Clean, bright, with a crisp!


----------



## Lonelyers

Yes, it is not being offered on Aliexpress yet.  I ordered through Taobao (part of the Alibaba Group, a Chinese website), from VE's official store.  It seems the first batch of RA2.0 released would be quite limited in number, and I heard that a lot of Chinese VE Zen users would be ordering.
  
 Not sure about VE's plans for release on Aliexpress, I assume it will be offered later.  I will try to get some impressions posted here when I receive mine.


----------



## Lonelyers

Woohoo!  I have just received the Runabout 2.0 today!
  
 I have ordered a few rechargeable 9V batteries, but they have not arrived yet.  So for now, I am only using the DC power supply to power the amp.  I was told that the performance would improve with the 9V batteries, so I am not going to give very detailed impressions now.  Treat the following out-of-the-box comments with a grain of salt, since it's really late here and I have only had a very brief listen.  (But I already feel like I don't want to go to work tomorrow, as I want to stay with this new toy after listening to it for only an hour ...)
  
 Now if you could excuse my messy desk ... my RA 2.0 is shown below.
  
 Player: Fiio X5 (1st Gen)
 Amp: VE Runabout 2.0
 Headphones: AKG K7XX
 Interconnect: bundled interconnect from VE
 Music: 16/44 and 24/96 FLACs
  
 The amp is built like a tank - this is the most sturdy amp I have ever own.  I don't know how you can break it - even if you have it run over by a car.  Quite heavy, so I would categorize it as a transportable but not portable amp.  You can see from the photos that it is more than 2 times bigger than the Fiio X5.
  
 Good driving power comparing with my other amps.  It can power my K7XX to listenable levels on low gain, at 12 o'clock (yes, I prefer louder listening levels) - way more powerful than my Geek Pulse X, which can barely power the K7XX at medium gain and a very high volume level.  Very spacious, transparent sound.  Sounds neutral, with good detail retrieval.  I have not heard my K7XX performed better in another setup - the RA 2.0 has significantly improved the sound of my K7XX, giving it a very lively and natural presentation.  I really enjoy using this setup to listen to several live recordings.
  
 Separation is good, but I look forward to better separation after burning in / switching to the 9V batteries.  I am so far quite satisfied with the purchase.
  
 Unfortunately, I haven't tried the RA 1.0 before.  I was told that RA 2.0 is an improvement over RA 1.0, but I cannot verify this statement.  I know, however, that the RA 2.0 is over 2 times more expensive than the RA 1.0.


----------



## mochill

I'll post comparison between both RA1 and RA2


----------



## yacobx

lonelyers said:


> Woohoo!  I have just received the Runabout 2.0 today!
> 
> I have ordered a few rechargeable 9V batteries, but they have not arrived yet.  So for now, I am only using the DC power supply to power the amp.  I was told that the performance would improve with the 9V batteries, so I am not going to give very detailed impressions now.  Treat the following out-of-the-box comments with a grain of salt, since it's really late here and I have only had a very brief listen.  (But I already feel like I don't want to go to work tomorrow, as I want to stay with this new toy after listening to it for only an hour ...)
> 
> ...




It needs about 100 hours to burn in. Kk advice


----------



## Lorspeaker

For home use...How do i need connect an external dac to this 2.0?


----------



## yacobx

lorspeaker said:


> For home use...How do i need connect an external dac to this 2.0?




With an aux cable


----------



## golov17

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=0.0.0.0&id=530545310736


----------



## Lorspeaker

Faulty link?


----------



## golov17

lorspeaker said:


> Faulty link?


http://www.mistertao.com/beta/item/viewTaoPage?iid=530545310736


----------



## Lorspeaker

Who is the seller..microwing= ve mr Lee?


----------



## golov17

lorspeaker said:


> Who is the seller..microwing= ve mr Lee?


yes


----------



## mochill

#007 has shipped of the RA2.0 to me


----------



## golov17

mochill said:


> #007 has shipped of the RA2.0 to me


cool #007


----------



## RedJohn456

Just got this amp in, VE RunABOUT 2.0 - holy schiit!!!
  
 #003


----------



## springbay

I got my Zen 2.0 earlier this week and instantly felt the need to order a RA 2.0 as well. So its under transport now.
  
 Could someone help me with the size of the RA 2.0?
 I'm looking for carrying bag for portable use. Something like this
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Fashion-2015-Hot-Sale-Swiss-Men-Messenger-Bags-Original-Design-Oxford-Water-proof-Zipper-Bag/32355885527.html
  
 But I'm not sure what size of bag is needed to safely and comfortably transport the the unit stacked with a FiiO X3ii.


----------



## yacobx

springbay said:


> I got my Zen 2.0 earlier this week and instantly felt the need to order a RA 2.0 as well. So its under transport now.
> 
> Could someone help me with the size of the RA 2.0?
> I'm looking for carrying bag for portable use. Something like this
> ...


 
  
 A lot of people use Camera bags to carry rigs with.


----------



## zhibli06

springbay said:


> I got my Zen 2.0 earlier this week and instantly felt the need to order a RA 2.0 as well. So its under transport now.
> 
> Could someone help me with the size of the RA 2.0?
> I'm looking for carrying bag for portable use. Something like this
> ...


 
 35x90x150 with volume knob
 35x90x135 exclude the length volume knob
  
 Cheers
  
 Lee


----------



## springbay

Thanks man


----------



## Fabi

Any comparisons of RA and RA Plus? What are the improvements?
 Very tempted by the RA Plus even though I don't really need an amp for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I think I caught the Head-fi virus cough cough


----------



## yacobx

fabi said:


> Any comparisons of RA and RA Plus? What are the improvements?
> Very tempted by the RA Plus even though I don't really need an amp for now
> 
> 
> ...


 
 you need the RA plus


----------



## mochill

RA2.0 in da houz , bass more tight clean, mids more foward and clean, treble more extended, soundstage bigger and black background versus RA original. Size is 1.5 time bigger, sound power is 2x louder and weight is twice. Already pure love.


----------



## mochill




----------



## RedJohn456

The RA 2.0 is my go to amp and will be for the foreseeable future. Black background, clean sound, neutral and musical, a freak of nature I tell you. Gotta hear it to believe it


----------



## Fabi

mochill said:


>


 
 WoW it's pure love at first listening, already in your bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Congrats man


----------



## mochill

Thanks, always in my bed.


----------



## springbay

My carrying bag from AE arrived today, so I thought I should share some pictures of how it turned out. 
  
 First the X3ii stacked with the RA2. I believe the rubber bands are from the FiiO E07K (I'm not sure, they were in a drawer in my bedroom). Anyhow, they fit perfectly. Just like Moloko is the perfect soundtrack for this stack.

  
  
 Another angle. Like master Lee previously said: The RA2 can become a lethal weapon in the wrong hands.

  
  
 The stack going into the carrying bag.

  
  
 Finally I'm ready to use the stack on the go.

  
 If you wonder where I got the back, it can be found here
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Fashion-2015-Hot-Sale-Swiss-Men-Messenger-Bags-Original-Design-Oxford-Water-proof-Zipper-Bag/32355885527.html
  
 Quite decent quality for the price. I got the one called Middle Size: 18 x 14,5 x 10cm


----------



## rcoleman1

Much thanks @springbay. Been thinking about a transportable solution for my awesome RA 2.0. Love this forum!


----------



## Hisoundfi

So, a couple months ago Lee was saying something about making the Runabout "more juicy" or something along those lines...
  
 When I got my Runabout (first version) I wondered why it has a 15 volt input but no wall wart to use it with. Long story short, it didn't really do anything. Here's a link to the review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-runabout-portable-amplifier/reviews/13947
  
 Well, insiders in the VE clan always know that the Venture Electronics guys don't do things for no reason. Lee messaged guys with information to mod their Runabout and get "more juicy" from their device. Well, I'm happy to say I got my hands on a "more juicy" Runabout. I now see what he meant. I plugged this thing in and......DAYAAAAAAAM! This thing is a powerhouse! I can visually show you how much more powerful the "more juicy" Runabout is!
  

 Guess which one is the "more juicy?" 9 volt battery on the left, 15 volt wall wart plugged into the modded RA on the right.
  
 Same runabout sound, but it's like somebody pumped it full of steroids and went on an audible roid rage! This thing drives everything I have with ease in low gain!
  
 Using both, I have two devices that essentially does what the Runabout plus does, which is basically provide a kick arse amplifier that can drive any earphone under the sun.
  
 Well done Lee, this thing rocks! The modded RA is going to be banded to my E18 for a while, I'm going to rock the snot out of my Omnis with them.
  
 Cheers


----------



## yacobx

hisoundfi said:


> So, a couple months ago Lee was saying something about making the Runabout "more juicy" or something along those lines...
> 
> When I got my Runabout (first version) I wondered why it has a 15 volt input but no wall wart to use it with. Long story short, it didn't really do anything. Here's a link to the review:
> 
> ...




For the readers clarification you are referring to the RA plus, correct? Or did you do further mods on the RA plus?


----------



## Hisoundfi

yacobx said:


> For the readers clarification you are referring to the RA plus, correct? Or did you do further mods on the RA plus?


I'm saying that the functions of both the original RA and modded RA are both functions in the RA Plus. The RA Plus is capable of working in both 9 volt operation and also with the use of a 15 volt wall wart. 

Versatile, and more powerful than the original RA, with the same inner components.


----------



## the diode

I received my RA2.0 today. Can not wait for my ZEN2.0 to get here.


----------



## RedJohn456

the diode said:


> I received my RA2.0 today. Can not wait for my ZEN2.0 to get here.


 

 Congrats and Enjoy! I love mine  
  
 (credit - these pics are not taken by me but by VE themselves - I have a ***** camera so I don't want to do them an injustice )


----------



## markrw

Has anyone here with a Zen 2.0 compared the sound with the Zen 2.0 connected to a Cayin C5 vs. the Runabout Plus? I really like the sound out of the C5, especially with bass boost (no foams on the Zen 2.0). I am curious whether the runabout Plus is a worthwhile improvement over the C5.


----------



## the diode

Dont know if I missed it in here but how long do you get off of the 2 9V batteries on the RA2.0?


----------



## yacobx

the diode said:


> Dont know if I missed it in here but how long do you get off of the 2 9V batteries on the RA2.0?




I think I remember lee saying 15 hours


----------



## the diode

Thank you very much. I couldn't seem to find it.


----------



## golov17

Soshine 9,6V amazing for RA


----------



## Fabi

More words to describe it ?


----------



## golov17

fabi said:


> More words to describe it ?


 okay, just listen some Jazz Cover with a Li-Ion 9V, after battery replacement sound became wider and full with VE Asura2.0, so much so that just wow!


----------



## Fabi

golov17 said:


> okay, just listen some Jazz Cover with a Li-Ion 9V, after battery replacement sound became wider and full with VE Asura2.0, so much so that just wow!



Cooool !!


----------



## golov17

fabi said:


> Cooool !!


Really cool


----------



## springbay

> Soshine 9,6V


 
  
@golov17 Did you get it from Lee directly or where did you buy it?


----------



## golov17

springbay said:


> @golov17
> Did you get it from Lee directly or where did you buy it?


 from Aliexpress,but not from Lee 
http://s.aliexpress.com/yiay2yIv


----------



## Lorspeaker

i knew it...."battery rolling" now


----------



## Wil

Quick question - has anyone tried to pair it with the Chord Mojo as source? 

 I assume i just have to use a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable via the Mojo's headphone out? 
  
 thanks!


----------



## dearyon

Hi guys, sorry I'm a newbie at this, I have some question regarding BAT or DC mode on RA:
  
 1. if the charger plugged + BAT mode = RA charge the battery and use battery as its source of power, correct?
 2. if the charger plugged + DC mode = RA will use charger as its power source without using the battery thus good for desktop use, correct?
 3. if the charger unplugged + BAT mode = RA will drain battery power like normal portable device, correct?
 4. if the charger unplugged + DC mode = null, correct?


----------



## golov17

dearyon said:


> Hi guys, sorry I'm a newbie at this, I have some question regarding BAT or DC mode on RA:
> 
> 1. if the charger plugged + BAT mode = RA charge the battery and use battery as its source of power, correct?
> 
> ...


 Never! Do not connect the power supply when the battery installed inside the amplifier! Before connecting the unit, remove the batteries from the amplifier, in order to avoid unintended consequences. To charge the batteries you need to use an external battery charger


----------



## dearyon

golov17 said:


> Never! Do not connect the power supply when the battery installed inside the amplifier! Before connecting the unit, remove the batteries from the amplifier, in order to avoid unintended consequences. To charge the batteries you need to use an external battery charger


 
 I did think RA could charge the battery without needing an external battery charger lol
 but it will be awesome if RA could actually do that so it will be more convenience without having to remove the battery every time I want to use RA as my desktop amplifier
 I mean in my imagination, just switch to DC mode if you want to use charger power and BAT mode if you want to charge the battery and use it as powers source when the charger unplugged...
 anyone can confirm this?? 

 for now I will assume sir Golov method is the most safe method to use RA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Note: I don't have RA yet but RA will be a good candidate for my first Amp...


----------



## RedJohn456

Looks like there will be a round 2 of Mass Drop exclusive red monk plus. it should be available from August 2 at 6:00 AM PST


----------



## Ngoliath

I got this a couple days ago and I'm blown away by this thing. It has power to spare and runs anything you throw at it. They sucked me in with the Monk's, Zen 2, and Duke. Now I'm complete with this amp! I was just going to use it at the office, but I can't leave it. It has become my go to piece of hi-fi. It's a little big to be carrying everywhere, but I'll put it down when the honeymoon is over. Very good price-performance ratio.


----------



## Decommo

Do I have to take battery out and charge it whenever I need rechargeable 9V battery to charge? It is quite a hassle.


----------



## golov17

decommo said:


> Do I have to take battery out and charge it whenever I need rechargeable 9V battery to charge? It is quite a hassle.


 Unscrew the four screws easily by hand for 15 seconds, and it's not hard, lol


----------



## Decommo

golov17 said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Do I have to take battery out and charge it whenever I need rechargeable 9V battery to charge? It is quite a hassle.
> ...




Yep.. I am that lazy and wish i could just charge by pluging it with DC adapter directly..


----------



## golov17

decommo said:


> Yep.. I am that lazy and wish i could just charge by pluging it with DC adapter directly..


i too , but..


----------



## Fabi

Yesterday somebody rang at my door and gave me this. 



Now I can say I'm in the club 
Oh Yeah !


----------



## golov17

fabi said:


> Yesterday somebody rang at my door and gave me this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome  
With 9,6v battery?


----------



## Fabi

golov17 said:


> welcome
> With 9,6v battery?




The 9,6V batteries are coming soon.


----------



## Fabi

The burn in machine


----------



## golov17

fabi said:


> The burn in machine


what is cute white DAP?


----------



## Fabi

golov17 said:


> what is cute white DAP?



Djix m550, same as Kogan with radio lol
You fall in love easily


----------



## golov17

fabi said:


> Djix m550, same as Kogan with radio lol
> You fall in love easily


wow, only €30? 
Btw, this your first amp?


----------



## Fabi

golov17 said:


> wow, only €30?
> Btw, this your first amp?



It's very hard to find it now. 
The only one is 40€ at 15 min far from my home lol. 

Yep we can say it's my first portable amp. I had a Nuforce Icon Mobile long time ago, no good memories


----------



## Fabi

RA owners, how many hours of burn-in would you recommend for RA+ ?


----------



## golov17

fabi said:


> RA owners, how many hours of burn-in would you recommend for RA+ ?


 revealed a significant difference with the replacement battery 9 v on 9,6v, in contrast to the use of time..


----------



## Fabi

golov17 said:


> revealed a significant difference with the replacement battery 9 v on 9,6v, in contrast to the use of time..



Okay golov, will try when I have them. 
Very long to arrive..


----------



## music4mhell

I have the Chord Mojo, should i got for Runabout 2 ?
 Will it be a step up from Chord Mojo ?


----------



## Fabi

Okay let's go !
  

  
 Unfortunately my battery charger was dead on arrival...


----------



## RedJohn456

music4mhell said:


> I have the Chord Mojo, should i got for Runabout 2 ?
> Will it be a step up from Chord Mojo ?


 

 RA 2.0 is one of the best sounding solid state amps I have heard and own, I think it will improve the mojo sound at the very least if you stack the two. For a very good transportable set up.


----------



## zhibli06

fabi said:


> Okay let's go !
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my battery charger was dead on arrival...


 
 geargeeksp@qq.com
  
 let me know so I can get u a new one~


----------



## Fabi

zhibli06 said:


> geargeeksp@qq.com
> 
> let me know so I can get u a new one~



Thanks Lee, I have already contacted the seller who I bought this. We'll see what happens next.


----------



## zhibli06

fabi said:


> zhibli06 said:
> 
> 
> > geargeeksp@qq.com
> ...


 
 if u r buying the ra plus new~
  
 then u r buying from me
  
 but it could be that u bought the battery pack from a 3rd party , then in that case , I can do nothing to help u.
  
 We run our own AE, taobao store as well as our site~
  
 so feel free to contact me if u r getting them fro me.
  
 cheers
  
 Lee


----------



## Fabi

zhibli06 said:


> if u r buying the ra plus new~
> 
> then u r buying from me
> 
> ...



 
To be clear on this, I bought the batteries separetely way before I bought the amp cause I just knew I wanted a 9V battery amp lol.
That's why later I bought the amp alone from you.
So my issue is only between me and the seller of the charger, I'm unlucky this time, it happens sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
I just appreciate your concern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks Lee!
 
Btw, RA Plus with battery seems to have a slightly more black background than plugged on psu and I like it!


----------



## zhibli06

fabi said:


> zhibli06 said:
> 
> 
> > if u r buying the ra plus new~
> ...


 
 thx for explaining things up for me~
  
 and soshine is normally quite decent in quality~ we had never ever had any issue with them on the charger side.
  
 but I hate trouble , I was even considering if I should be selling the batteries outside of China.
  
 now I know that it is not our fault, we will keep selling them then lol
  
 also u can still talk to me if the seller can't solve it, we can just sell u a charger if u wanna.
  
 but otherwise best luck to u , my friend.
  
 Cheers
  
 Lee
  
 p.s. our amp is as black as it gets with battery, cuz there is no dc to dc voltage boost ~ clean power = clean sound
  
 but if u wanna try some very hard to drive stuff, the psu will provide u almost double the power~ though less than what we got on ra2.0 with black battery, but quite nice if u have big cans  or  zen 2.0


----------



## Fabi

zhibli06 said:


> thx for explaining things up for me~
> 
> and soshine is normally quite decent in quality~ we had never ever had any issue with them on the charger side.
> 
> ...



Sorry to make you scared lol
Of course, if I had an issue with VE order, I would simply have sent you an email but I haven't had any issues so far with my orders  

I guess the charger may have been damaged during shipping cause the box inside was a little crashed and the charger has no light at all during charging. I let it plugged 2 hours with a discharged battery and the battery was still discharged after. 

Well, if I'm not satisfied with the seller's answer, I'll send you a message for the charger. 
Currently I only have one battery that is barely charged, I'm in deep s*** lol I can't recharge them. 

Thanks again Lee. 
You take good care of us customers.


----------



## Fabi

zhibli06 said:


> p.s. our amp is as black as it gets with battery, cuz there is no dc to dc voltage boost ~ clean power = clean sound
> 
> but if u wanna try some very hard to drive stuff, the psu will provide u almost double the power~ though less than what we got on ra2.0 with black battery, but quite nice if u have big cans  or  zen 2.0


 
 Some noob question but please clear my mind.
  
  
 On the back of RA Plus, it is written DC 15V and the power supply provided has 18V 1A output, so I imagine there is ac dc conversion, something like that, is that correct? Completely lost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I'm not a specialist in this, please please don't hit me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ouch! Okay..
  
  
  
 But if plugging RA Plus to a 15V regulated power supply, would it possibly help it to work "better" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  if 15V is the maximum voltage it can take to work at its best..
  
 Btw, same question for RA 2.0, it is written 18-24V > using 24V regulated power supply, 24V to sound at its best?
  
  
 If somebody can explain me this, I may sleep better tonight. I read to much scientific information and I feel dumb.. It is not that pleasant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks


----------



## mochill

I think the RA plus should be able to handle the 18V easily . on RA 2.0 I'm using the supplied wall charger.


----------



## golov17

this means that it can operate within the specified variable voltage, but, the more the voltage output for more Power Out for better damping factor


----------



## zhibli06

fabi said:


> zhibli06 said:
> 
> 
> > p.s. our amp is as black as it gets with battery, cuz there is no dc to dc voltage boost ~ clean power = clean sound
> ...


 
  
 ra plus can handle 18v fine~ that is why we included a 18v psu bro (old ra 1.0 is 15v though)
  
 and ra 2.0 can do up to 24v yes
  
 cheers
  
 Lee


----------



## Fabi

Thanks brothers ! 
That is interesting answers


----------



## Fabi

As you may know, I am waiting for my battery charger to arrive.
 So I am using RA Plus on power supply at the moment.
 I am waiting for some high impedance to come to me but I enjoy low impedance earphones with RA Plus.
  
 When I use RA Plus on battery with low impedance earphones, I find the sound very clean, black background, spacious. Very good!
 Btw, don't forget to take the battery off when using with power supply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 When I use the amp with the same earphones with the supplied 18V power supply, I don't know why but I find the sound less clean, especially bass.
  
 So I bought a compact switching power supply, 12-24V, 1V step switch, to try.
 I compared the sound with both on 18V and I find the bass with the new PS slightly tighter and cleaner but still not as clean as with battery.
 So I switch voltage to see what happens. 




  
 Okay!! Damn! In fact on 18V it was TOO much power for these low impedance earphones/headphones. Bass was too present and bloated somewhat the sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shame on me.
 Finally, I found the ideal voltage for me is on 13V with low impedance gear and I have found the clean sound back ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*EDIT update:* on 13V for Monk+ 64 ohm, on 9V battery for original Monk 32 ohm
  

  
 Now I just have to wait for my battery charger and some high impedance gear to arrive to me. Hehehe
  
 You may have noticed it, I bought a 12 to 24V switched PS, why.....? In the case I want to buy RA 2.0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Cheers, brothers and sisters


----------



## golov17

Where to buy?


----------



## Fabi

Search Velleman PSSE14, also Ansmann APS 2250H is good.


----------



## golov17

fabi said:


> Search Velleman PSSE14, also Ansmann APS 2250H is good.


OK, thanks ✅✅


----------



## zhibli06

fabi said:


> As you may know, I am waiting for my battery charger to arrive.
> So I am using RA Plus on power supply at the moment.
> I am waiting for some high impedance to come to me but I enjoy low impedance earphones with RA Plus.
> 
> ...


 
  
 battery is always better than PSU in clean SQ and dark BG~
  
 Glad u r enjoying them
  
 cheers
  
 Lee


----------



## kydu

The runabout amps are the best around!!


----------



## bluedolphin

Two Questions
  
 1. Any stores that sell Runabout plus in Europe?
 2. Is this amp good for Ibasso Dx80 to use with Denon D5000 and Fostex T50Rp Mk3


----------



## golov17

World Wide, PayPal 
https://www.veclan.com/


----------



## RedJohn456

This is what heavenly looks like 
  

  
 My reaction listening to this set up with the HD600 with my custom VE cable


----------



## Fabi

redjohn456 said:


> This is what heavenly looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol what is this short cable ?


----------



## ksaander

Would RA2 drive Sennheiser HD800 properly?


----------



## yacobx

ksaander said:


> Would RA2 drive Sennheiser HD800 properly?




You should buy the RA2 balanced


----------



## mochill

Letting go of my RA and RA 2.0 for great price if anyone interested


----------



## NNewman

Hello. Can you help me finding reviews of the RA 2.0 BALANCED?


----------



## golov17

nnewman said:


> Hello. Can you help me finding reviews of the RA 2.0 BALANCED?


 http://www.head-fi.org/u/170431/rudi0504


----------



## NNewman

T





golov17 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/u/170431/rudi0504


Thanks. But I have looked through all his posts and didnt find any review about balanced RA. Can you give me a link not to profile page, but to the post?


----------



## golov17

nnewman said:


> T
> Thanks. But I have looked through all his posts and didnt find any review about balanced RA. Can you give me a link not to profile page, but to the post?


 https://www.facebook.com/groups/1576008759358483


----------



## Martin J

fabi said:


> Some noob question but please clear my mind.
> 
> 
> On the back of RA Plus, it is written DC 15V and the power supply provided has 18V 1A output, so I imagine there is ac dc conversion, something like that, is that correct? Completely lost.
> ...


 
  
 Hey,
  
 I've been using my RA plus with a battery inside, i dont change it out when switching to DC power. No damage.Did you notice anything strange since you mentioned to remove batteries when using DC power. As i understand the RA+ does not charge the batteries anymore, so its safe to leave it inside even when using DC power
  
 thanks,
 Martin


----------



## yacobx

martin j said:


> fabi said:
> 
> 
> > Some noob question but please clear my mind.
> ...


 
 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO do not do this.


----------



## Hypespazm

yacobx said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO do not do this.


 
 why not?


----------



## hellfire8888

Anyone compare the RA 2.0 with ifi DSD micro before?


----------



## j4100

Couple of quick questions since I have RA+ on order. 

I have ordered one with the warp core, so it will not ship with a battery. In the photos on the VE site, it shows a Soshine 9v which has a black label. Think it was 260mA. After a brief search on Ali, I could only find Soshine 9v with white label at 650mA. Does it make any difference? If so, can someone please link the ones the VE use?

I know a couple of RA users on here were recommending the Soshine, as it was 9.6v.


----------



## springbay (Jan 15, 2018)

j4100 said:


> Couple of quick questions since I have RA+ on order.
> 
> I have ordered one with the warp core, so it will not ship with a battery. In the photos on the VE site, it shows a Soshine 9v which has a black label. Think it was 260mA. After a brief search on Ali, I could only find Soshine 9v with white label at 650mA. Does it make any difference? If so, can someone please link the ones the VE use?
> 
> I know a couple of RA users on here were recommending the Soshine, as it was 9.6v.



I ordered mine in the link below, but the item is not available any longer.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-p...tery-RTU-NiMH-Protected-High/32593178875.html

At the time it was the only store shipping to Sweden. They used PostNL. It's troublesome ordering batteries from AE to the EU. Most shipping services don't allow batteries. And if the store is ignorant of this fact, and use a service that don't allow it, the goods will be returned to the seller.

Then, in all honesty, I think you will have a hard time hearing the difference between a 9,6 and a regular 9 V battery.

*Edit* this store sell a bettery/charger combo, but they only ship US $57.42 to Sweden via Fedex IE (!)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sos...86db-460c-849b-caeee5cbf7ae&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## j4100

Thanks. I agree that I'm unlikely to hear any difference. Just thought it might be worthwhile to get these, though had forgotten about shipping problems.

To be honest, I'm more likely to use it with the warp core as a transportable, rather than a portable. If no-one can suggest a reliable source, I'll get something locally.


----------



## springbay

j4100 said:


> Thanks. I agree that I'm unlikely to hear any difference. Just thought it might be worthwhile to get these, though had forgotten about shipping problems.
> 
> To be honest, I'm more likely to use it with the warp core as a transportable, rather than a portable. If no-one can suggest a reliable source, I'll get something locally.



The preferable thing with the 260mA/9,6V one is that it will theoretically be less noisy than the 650mA/9V alternative. So if you can find a low A version locally it will be just as good. Same goes with the DC brick.

Here are some other stores that I found via the first link
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sos...rophones-Instruments-Meters/32816437266.html?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-p...rgeable-Battery-260mAh-9-6V/32819979366.html?

But I'm not all sure that their shipping services will work. Best to contact the sellers first, and ask.


----------



## j4100

Thanks for the links. I have no idea why they never showed up in my search. I have dropped Soshine a message, since someone from Germany posted a thanks in December.


----------



## j4100

In fact, Soshine do ship to the EU, so just ordered two with the charger! Thanks again.


----------



## vishal2410

Just got my Ra plus...impressed with them...anyone with the RA balanced amp?...they cost a lot...how r they compared to jutenheim or aune x7?


----------



## damex

heyy... can't find straight answer.

could RA Plus charge 9v battery or it has to be charged outside of RA Plus?

(convenience. i don't want/need another charger at home but can leave it over night on plug and battery mode on)

thank you.


----------



## hung031086

damex said:


> heyy... can't find straight answer.
> 
> could RA Plus charge 9v battery or it has to be charged outside of RA Plus?
> 
> ...


You have to take out the battery and use the charger .


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well this question can offend the runabout 2.0 people

I have Objective 2 AGDR mod + booster board and burson V5i

Does this amp justify its 358$ price mark compared to my fully equipped battle ready O2 at 280$


----------



## NNewman

Hello. Is there a thread here on Headfi dedicated to the VE electrostatic amps? Didnt find any... I need info for the VE Amp three.


----------

